# Diagrama de cable de datos para sony del tipo w,z,k,s  con T28 y Fastport



## carlosC (Ago 4, 2009)

he buscado mucho y no encuentro nada amigos por ahi encontre uno pero no viene el diagrama solo dice que con estos elementos :


1 - MAX 232 CHIP 
2 – DIODOS 1N4148 
1 – REGULADOR 78L05 
4 - 10 Uf CAPACITOR 
2 - 47 Uf CAPACITORS

alguien sabe como iria formado por que la verdad yo no...aca dejo el link para que se explique mejor lo que quiero decir...ayudenme....


----------



## carlosC (Ago 4, 2009)

perdon no puse el link de donde esta el tema aqui lo dejo :

   http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/831649/Armate-Cable-Sony-Ericsson-(Libera,-Repara-y-Mas).html


----------

